# Giugiaro Design Seiko



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Well, this is weird!

Two days after my last post saying next on my hunt-list was any eyecatching Giugiaro piece and I've found one!

Just a flippant remark to a local dealer and within a minute there was a tray full of out of production Seiko watches thrust in front of me...including a Giugiaro designed orange dial, blue sharkskin strap chronograph. Now its not a model i'm familiar with, so I need to know what to pay for it. List was Â£380 but its been discontinued or sold out for many years. These are from a shop clearance 12 months ago and have never had window space, so its BRAND NEW with tags etc. But sold as a clearance watch. To be honest i'm quite excited about this find, so if its just a fairly dull common model please let me know someone! Case ref. is 7T32-6H60.

Any info on this would be gratefully received. Cheers.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

This might help or might not...the model is a macchina sportiva. Not throwing much up on the google search. I've only found pic's of it on one or two pages, but not much info. Looking like a 1996 release.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Don't know anything at all about this model, but there was one sold on Ebay back in December HERE


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Get a photo of all the others!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> ....including a Giugiaro designed orange dial, blue sharkskin strap chronograph.
> 
> To be honest i'm quite excited about this find, so if its just a fairly dull common model please let me know someone! Case ref. is 7T32-6H60.


Try googling Seiko + Macchina Sportiva.


















This particular Giugiaro 'Macchina Sportiva' case design dates from 1996.

The 7T32 quartz alarm chrono calibre has been used in a multitude of Seiko designs, from 1989 - 2003.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Thats the exact model. The e.bay one was a different style altogether and if it only sold for 43 quid I migh have to keep looking. This one is Â£200.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Thats the exact model. The e.bay one was a different style altogether and if it only sold for 43 quid I migh have to keep looking. This one is Â£200.


Check this google search: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=seiko+macchina+sportiva&btnG=Search&meta=

Lots of results (with prices, etc.) - PMWF. :wink2:


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

That is one wicked looking watch!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

They don't actually seem to be making that much at the moment...the last two similar on eBay went for Â£16 (rubbish looking one) and Â£61 respectively...however that could just be that those specific models aren't too popular...

Here's the Â£61 one which is similar - 160412742886

To be honest, you'll know yourself how much it is worth to you...pay that much


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Screw it, i'm buying it! Takes me to 5 Seiko chronographs now. Think I'll have to stop for a bit! :-(

Thats a Sportura chrono (black and orange), 100m Yellow dial, 50m White dial with blue sub-dials, 50m metallic orange with navy blue sub dials, and now this fella, 200m in orange with blue ringed sub dials and that gorgeous blue strap.

I do think the 50m orange will have to go now, cant really warrant two orange chrono's if I want the orange Monster to sit next to my black one!

How do you put pictures on this thing? I'll pop a few pic's on of my collection, i'm quite proud of it at present!

Thanks for the input all. 200 notes might be a little steep, but its a minter, never worn and still under guarantee I assume.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Oh, and Jason...I had a good root through them, not much else interesting. A mid-size Arctura, couple of Perpetual Calendars, then loads of very plain very dull 'classics'.

I'll try and get a snap though if you want me to post one.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Oh, and Jason...I had a good root through them, not much else interesting. A mid-size Arctura, couple of Perpetual Calendars, then loads of very plain very dull 'classics'.
> 
> I'll try and get a snap though if you want me to post one.


Pics are always welcome Kev and good for you for going for something you want 

To add pics you'll need a photobucket account or something similar. They're free to get and once you have one you can upload pics to the account and get an image code which you pop in to your message box and the pic shows up...I'm sure someone else can explain it better than me but that's the jist! lol


----------

